# anyone used transcend 1000x CF cards?



## wickidwombat (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Transcend-32GB-CF-Compact-Flash-Card-1000X-Ultra-DMA-Mode-/400373032112?pt=AU_Electronics_Memory_Cards&hash=item5d3817a4b0

Anyone used these yet?
I have been using transcend 400x and 600x cards for ages now and have a dozen or so and never had a problem with any of them, just wondering if anyone have used these new 1000x ones yet and if they are any good


----------



## fbicking (Jan 27, 2013)

I have not I choose the lexar. At only $20 more for a 32 GB on B&H I would consider just going with the Lexar.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 30, 2013)

but havent people been having corrupt card issues with the lexars?


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 30, 2013)

Used transcend and sandisk for 3+ years and encountered no problems. I prefer transcend because it's faster than sandisk even with the same specs.


----------



## RGF (Mar 2, 2013)

I have 2 Lexar 1000x cards and they work well in my 5D M3. Only problem is the Lexar express card reader can not read them. The express card reader handles Sandisk cards flawlessly. Go figure


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 2, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> but havent people been having corrupt card issues with the lexars?


I have a 64GB Lexar 1000X. It is excellent. Older card readers may have a issue with new cards, thats always been the case, you need a current model card reader to deal with the high speed cards, a USB 3 is preferred, and express card readers are also very good.

There are also lots of fakes out there, and buyers who get one are going to have problems!!

The only bad thing I've heard about Transend is that they tend to be slower than other cards that are rated for the same speed. Its not a large difference, so if they are a lot cheaper, its a option to consider. I have one 8GB card, but avoid using it, my 8GB Lexar cards are much faster.
http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/camera_wb_multi_page.asp?cid=6007-10549


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes. The 32GB. No problem so far, very fast download on the Computwr with the Lexar (!!) 3.0 cardreader.
Have several 16GB 600x, never had a problem.


----------

